# trouble shoot mitsubishi HD 1080



## reddevil4life (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a Mitsubishi HD 1080 and I have the DVI input going to the PS3, and the VGA input going to my computer, can I swicth back and forth between the two or do I need a spliter/convertor to use both

Thanks for the help


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

reddevil4life said:


> I have a Mitsubishi HD 1080 and I have the DVI input going to the PS3, and the VGA input going to my computer, can I swicth back and forth between the two or do I need a spliter/convertor to use both
> 
> Thanks for the help


I checked online for a Mits manual, but I could not find one. IF these are two independent inputs you _should_ be able to switch back-and-forth without a switcher. 

I am curious about the DVI output from the PS3; I'm out of town at the moment, so I can't check my (old fat) PS3, but I don't remember there being a DVI output on mine. :scratch: Are you using an HDMI to DVI adaptor? If so, could you just connect the HDMI from the PS3 to the Mits? Just a thought; good luck!!


----------



## reddevil4life (Jul 21, 2012)

the TV doesn't have a HDMI input so I have the DVI input with a HDMI adapter at the end to plug into the PS3, I agree there should be a way to switch back and forth but I couldn't find it in the manual


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

DVI and VGA are completely different inputs. There should be no reason that one cannot use both. The inputs may need to be configured in the menu.


----------

